# My shop, Bill's project.



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

A very good friend of mine, Bill has asked if he could build a entertainment stand using my shop. Well I had to think about that for all of one micro second, after all it is so busy down there!! If it would be ok with the forum I would like to post his build. This gives me something to do and I will learn some from Bill. He has his own shop out in his garage but it is not heated nor as well equipped as mine. He is one of the guys that helped me in building the shop back when.

Pics, first I will need to get a little steadier with the camera. What we are doing here is preparing some of the walnut for planning and getting it flat, no twists or warps. I will try and document how we do this in next post. We are using a method I read about in Wood magazine, I think. He will be using almost all solid lumber except for one shelf.

I sure hope this is acceptable; it will be allow me to stay that much more active in the shop and on the forum. Typing now is even more difficult than it was before. I know I am looking forward to seeing how all this will work out.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Perfectly acceptable Jerry and it looks like y'all are off to a good start. This will be nice to follow and I'm sure many of us will learn something as well


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Cool beans,, its always nice to see projects being made.


----------



## RealCom (Jun 18, 2009)

Jerry,

Looks like that's going to be a very nice project. Thanks for sharing.

ALSO, Nice shop!

Ralph


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Good to have something to tune into each day.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Making the rough cut gold*

When using rough cut wood you can run into all kinds of situations, tne board can be warped, bent, and/or twisted. We had all three in some cases. 

Pic 1. To begin I first try to establish one reasonably strait edge. I use a simple jig for this purpose. 

Pic 2. The next step is to use the new strait edge to rip the opposit edge of the board.

The next step (no pic) is to purchase some very straight sacrificial pine or the like. Determine the highest point off the counter top and measure that using it to rip your sacrificial board to the needed width. Using the width on edge as the guide for the planner, glue it to the sides of board and let it set overnight. Note if the board is twisted using some shims split the difference on opposite corners of the board until there is no more rocking.

Pic 4&5 Next cut both ends 4-5" past your stock, this takes care of the sipping problem some planners cause. If these are not equal on both sides of the board you may get pulling to one side or the other as the board enters or exits the planner.

Pic 6&7 Begin planning, alternating both sides, until all is planned smooth or until you reach your desired thickness.

Pic 8 We did the three boards at the same time to insure the thickness would be the same on all three.

This is not for everyone and that is ok, but for some, like Bill and myself, taking a rough board that some would get rid of and turning it into a wonderful piece of furniture, well that is our reward.

I am sure to some this is plain as mud, but others will have a few suggestions that I would like to hear.
With my hand this has taken close to 45 min to do so please be patient with me.


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Jerry,

I know the feeling when you save something that was asking to be saved and put to good use..Everything does have a purpose. Good work..

George


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for the great post. Being new to woodworking, it woud have taken me years to figure out how to plane warped boards on my own. I'm sure I could have done an internet search to solve this same problem. But, your descriptions and matching photos of this technique gets an A+.

None of you know this, Jerry sent me a private message a few weeks back inquiring what I've been up to, because he hadn't seen me on the forum for a few months. I responded back to Jerry explaining how crazy busy my summer has been and that I wasn't working on any projects at the time. But... his message got me tuning into the forum on at least a daily basis again.

It's posts like this and folks like Jerry that make me glad I'm a member here.

Thanks Jerry and great post !


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Eric,

How right you are, Jerry is top drawer stuff!


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

xplorx4 said:


> If it would be ok with the forum I would like to post his build.


Nope, nadda, wrong. If it ain't yours..............
Well, I guess it's OK.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

xplorx4 said:


> Pic 1. To begin I first try to establish one reasonably strait edge. I use a simple jig for this purpose.


Don't I see a jointer in the corner in picture 1? :laugh:


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

AxlMyk said:


> Nope, nadda, wrong. If it ain't yours..............
> Well, I guess it's OK.


It is always good when you can get someone to drag you back to reality!!!:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Jerry a couple of great ideas in this project. Thanks for the planer tips, I can sure use those!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

AxlMyk said:


> Don't I see a jointer in the corner in picture 1? :laugh:


Yes you did. I will use that just before gluing them up. I will also use it if the board is a little shorter and less warped. Sometimes if I can cut the board down then it’s to the joiner first. With narrower boards (less than 6"), I will use the joiner to flatten the board if possible before running it through the planner; all this takes common since and knowing when to use which tool.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

We have made some progress since the last post. We have gotten the boards planed to proper thickness, removed the sacrificial side pieces, trimmed out any objectionable portions then ran them through the joiner and prepared for and glued up of the boards.

After glue-up, sanded and prepared top for final sanding and sizing. The next step will be to prepare boards for the rest of the project. 

The final pic is the unit at the store that has inspired this project. Bill's finished product will be similar to this pic.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Jerrry,

I hope you are paying close attention and taking extensive notes on how to do this so you can teach me when your hand heals :yes4:


----------



## Wild Horse (Sep 9, 2009)

Jerry, great to see you getting back at it ! Hope the injury is healing well.

Luv black walnut.....on your glue up, any biscuits/doweling/etc. ? And what about glue staining the wood ? (I see some squeezin' out)

I like your method of planing the warped bw. I've worked with a lot of it in the past, and have a sled built with screws that adjust to keep out the rockin' till I get a flat side. I also use a similar jig for the ts like you do.

Keep postin' Jerry! Lookin' great.........


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Another great installment of the TV cabinet build.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

That's looking terrific Jerry. Nice to see that guard on the TS as well  I have had to take mine off a couple of times with this latest project so I am getting good at re-installing it, which I do with diligence now.
Glad you have someone to help keep you busy in the shop while you recover. I am looking forward to seeing the finished project!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Today Bill picked me up at the church and we headed over to see Steve, a fellow woodworker and church friend. Steve has a great shop, about 800 sqft with other rooms where he stores wood and such. He just returned from Vermont where he picked up some great cherry and soft and hard maple, most of it was 1.00/bdft. Steve has an 18" band saw and we went for the fellowship and to re-saw some walnut. 

When we arrived we were met with this really great cabinet that he is just finishing. (The color is not as yellow as appears here and is more like the less yellow pic).

He has a Jet 18" band saw, Steve and Bill changed the blade to the re-saw blade. They wouldn’t let me near the thing, go figure!! The last pics are the re-sawn boards; this just opens the door for all kinds of potential!!

Steve bought the Jet at the Atlanta woodworkers show (or whatever it is called). They had two on the floor and did not want to take them back so he made an offer on the 14”, when he went to pick it up only the 18” was there and he got it for the same price as the 14” which was a song!!! Some folks have all the good fortune. Next time I am over there I'll get a few more pics of his shop.


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Jerry, that's a great idea for a warped and twisted board, I'll have to remember it when I run across one. That is going to be a nice TV stand when you and Bill are done. I like Steve's Cabinet also.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Put in some time the last couple of days getting rails, corners and panels cut. Assembly will begin after Thanks Giving. Some might think I have gone overboard for safety. And I have, what can I say??


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Never can be too safe Jerry. I bought a set of board buddies and wil be installing them on the table saw.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

No such thing as overboard with safety Jerry. I bought the board buddies too and the GRR-Ripper which I really like for cutting thin material. It can be used on the router table and jointer too. Some gadgets are well worth the money.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

CanuckGal said:


> No such thing as overboard with safety Jerry. I bought the board buddies too and the GRR-Ripper which I really like for cutting thin material. It can be used on the router table and jointer too. Some gadgets are well worth the money.


Whats the GRR -Ripper Debbie?


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

The Micro Jig GRR-Ripper is a hold down and pushblock combination that can be used on the tablesaw, router table and jointer. It's excellent for cutting thin stock on the table saw as the unit completely covers the blade as you pass over it. I suggest you take a look at some of the videos on the website that show it's usage.
I have one but plan to purchase a second one soon. I highly recommend it!


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

CanuckGal said:


> The Micro Jig GRR-Ripper is a hold down and pushblock combination that can be used on the tablesaw, router table and jointer. It's excellent for cutting thin stock on the table saw as the unit completely covers the blade as you pass over it. I suggest you take a look at some of the videos on the website that show it's usage.
> I have one but plan to purchase a second one soon. I highly recommend it!


I have two of these and I recomend them also; with two you can connect them with a strip of wood for long cuts. (I don't use it that way much but at least it there)

There are also a couple of attachments you should get there is a spreader bar that lets the handle put the weight over the whole width, and an attachment to make it wider for more stability.

A must have in the shop takes a little getting used to at first, but after that you wont make a cut with out it. :big_boss:


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I have one of the standard models. I use it all the time.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I will be ordering one today, I know Bob uses it all the time.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

I wouldn't take anythig for the 2 I have in the shop. I feel so much safer with them than anything out there and they are well worth the $$.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Yes I will be going to Lee Valley and picking up two of them. $75.00 each is a great deal for saving a finger or two.

Thanks Deb great safety tip.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

You're welcome! Once you start using them you will be amazed how handy they are. You can buy the DVD for 10.00 that really shows all the uses, but if you just surf around the site a bit all the videos are pretty much there.


----------



## Capt Splinter (Dec 30, 2008)

Jerry, love how it's coming along. I just found out my local hardwood retailer has walnut in stock. Kind of pricey, but I think it's beautiful. Can't wait to see what type of finish you guys use on that top. I've never worked with it before. Is it similar to oak?? I'd like to make a small box with it to practice techniques, plus my daughters would love a little jewelery box. Keep the pics coming!!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

It will be finished natural, he hasn't said if he wants a satin or gloss. When you say pricey like how much pricey? I have a source in Ohio where I can get it for 1.00/bf. It means a two day hard trip from Georgia but we get a good load when we go. It is rough, saw mill cut so I have a planer and joiner to process the wood later. We two friends that have band saws so we can re-saw to give us book match panels.

I think it is tighter gained than oak and in some ways almost brittle. The grain and color is what I like about it. Seems the more coats you put on and rub out the deeper the color goes. The attached may give you an idea of what I am talking about.




Capt Splinter said:


> Jerry, love how it's coming along. I just found out my local hardwood retailer has walnut in stock. Kind of pricey, but I think it's beautiful. Can't wait to see what type of finish you guys use on that top. I've never worked with it before. Is it similar to oak?? I'd like to make a small box with it to practice techniques, plus my daughters would love a little jewelery box. Keep the pics coming!!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Yesterday Bill glued up the end panels, He and a couple friends are going up Ohio to do some work on a church that needs sheetrock hung, tapped and topped. I wanted to go along but decided not to due to the hand situation.

Went down to the shop and began sanding the ends. I feel they came oput well. (pic 1&2, pic 3 will be samples of different finishes)


----------



## Capt Splinter (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Jerry,
In your pics from yesterday, I noticed in the background the Minwax Wipe On Poly. Is that what you guys are going to finish it with?

I love the colors of your flag holder! Is that a satin or gloss finish? A friend of mine is about to retire from the Navy, and he wants a shadow box to hang on his wall to hold his medals, ribbons, etc. He wants it out of red oak, which will match the decor of his living room. But I'd love to see it in the walnut you used.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

TRN_Diesel said:


> Yes I will be going to Lee Valley and picking up two of them. $75.00 each is a great deal for saving a finger or two.
> 
> Thanks Deb great safety tip.


Hi Dan,

If you have a Woodcraft store near by, you might want to give them a look see, they sell them too.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Went to the VA for PT on the hand. When we left we went by Peachtree Woodworking to pick up a GRRipper.We found our that their Black Friday sales have already started, and what do you suppose was 40% off? You got it, see pic 1 and 2 for 54.00 normaly 90.00. I picked up the book on finishing, some scrapers (need to learn hoew to use them) and clamps. The bar clamps were 50% off and the others were 60% off. I heard it said you can never have too many clamps!!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Jerry what perfect timing! That's a great deal on the GRR-Ripper! I have discovered the only thing woodworkers love more then woodworking is shopping for woodworking things


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

The finsh on the flag display case was gloss. The sheen is knocked off wirh 4000 steelwool and then bubbed out. That case has about 6-8 coats with sanding 220grit between coats and for the last couple coats I go up to 2000 and then the 4000 steel wool. I do every one some different, I am so new at this stuff that I go by how it feels and how it looks to determan the final look. Sorry it took so long to respond.





Capt Splinter said:


> Hi Jerry,
> In your pics from yesterday, I noticed in the background the Minwax Wipe On Poly. Is that what you guys are going to finish it with?
> 
> I love the colors of your flag holder! Is that a satin or gloss finish? A friend of mine is about to retire from the Navy, and he wants a shadow box to hang on his wall to hold his medals, ribbons, etc. He wants it out of red oak, which will match the decor of his living room. But I'd love to see it in the walnut you used.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I got a couple coats on the end panals, seems a good start, will need a couple more before he assembles the end panels. My plan is to tape off the actual panels while I finish the frame of the end panels. Does that make sence?? Well I know what I mean and will try to communicate that!!


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Great investment on everything Jerry. Those bar clamps look like Bessy and if they are they are top of the line.

You will find the Grr-Ripper pads work better on the jointer and planer as well. I find they stick better than the normal push pads.

Deb is right I start to drool when I walk into Lee Valley or any other wood "toy" store.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

All I can say Dan is "If I had my shopping list and your money, or anyone else’s for that matter" I would have one fantastic shop!!!!:haha::haha::haha::sold:


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

You do have a fantastic shop. Tools take time to acquire heck we all know that Jerry but now you have to repeat after me... Tools take time to acquire! 

Unless of course I win the lottery!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

TRN_Diesel said:


> You do have a fantastic shop. Tools take time to acquire heck we all know that Jerry but now you have to repeat after me... Tools take time to acquire!
> 
> Unless of course I win the lottery!


Dan... and when that time comes, for a start, you take the LV/Veritas catalog and say "I'll take one of each!?!"


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

OK, tools take time to aquire!! You know Dan you have a way of makin a guy face reality!!!! Darn!!!:haha::haha::haha:





TRN_Diesel said:


> You do have a fantastic shop. Tools take time to acquire heck we all know that Jerry but now you have to repeat after me... Tools take time to acquire!
> 
> Unless of course I win the lottery!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I am missing someting here, the "LV/Veritas catalog" is???? (And don't you just know I'll feel like an idiot when I find out!!!!)





BigJimAK said:


> Dan... and when that time comes, for a start, you take the LV/Veritas catalog and say "I'll take one of each!?!"


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

xplorx4 said:


> I am missing someting here, the "LV/Veritas catalog" is???? (And don't you just know I'll feel like an idiot when I find out!!!!)


You can start here Jerry :dance3:

Lee Valley Tools - Woodworking Tools, Woodworking Supplies, Woodworking Books for Woodworkers


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Told you I'd feel like an idiot, better to feel like one than to be one---- NOT ONE COMMENT from anyone!!!! (fat chance that will happen)




Bob said:


> You can start here Jerry :dance3:
> 
> Lee Valley Tools - Woodworking Tools, Woodworking Supplies, Woodworking Books for Woodworkers


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Hee, Hee, Hee, Jerry, some things are just too obvious to see... Ya know?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Bill came over and began gluing up the corners for the project. You can never have too many clamps. We alrady began using the new ones. The plan for today is to clean up the corners. 

You might notice the wood has been moved out of the shop. Getting ready for the big push as it were. for now it is in what will one day be an entertainment room.

I am being very careful with the hand, but I just want to get back into the battle as it were.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Better to feel silly and right than smug and wrong


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

The day started with a strange twist. Honey and I left for the church where I have a Band of Brothers Bible study on Saturday mornings. Out of the ordinary, I drove and took the back roads. There are residential areas on this route and saw in the middle of the left side of the road two people. When we got up alongside of them, it turned out to be an elderly gentleman pushing a elderly women in a wheelchair wearing only her night clothes, the temperature was around 32 degrees F. As we slowly passed them she began to plead for help. We know now that he has Alzheimer’s and got out of their daughter's basement apartment and were going for a walk. We stopped and gave them aid and called 911 and stayed there until the daughter and her husband arrived to pick them up. We are thankful that we could assist.

After Bible study Bill and I came over to the house and began working on his project and I on Jason's speaker stands. It was a joy to finally pick up Jason's project again after an abrupt stopping on that morning of October 7 at 6 a.m. It's nice to be back in the saddle again, at least partially. 

I wish to thank my wife for typing this one as otherwise it would have never happened.

After the event of the morning the rest of the day was kick back and have fun. I apologize that I do not document things as I would like, seems most everything for the day is near done when I breakout the camera!!----Anyone else out there have that problem?? Bill spent most of the day working on the end panels and correcting the few challenges that are always going to occur. 

OK the pics show a couple of overgrown boys goofing off, that is the best I can do for today. Oh yes the drill press pic represents my cautious return to the shop.

Another friend, Greg, came by and wants to start working on a project for his house. That will soon be three of us working on projects on different shifts.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Jerry it's great to see you enjoying your shop!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Looks like you are having some fun over there. Good to see you with the cast off now. :yes4:


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey Jerry, That's great, God works in mysterious ways!! Good to see you enjoying you shop more now. It was good talking to you on Fri., even though the connection was choppy at least on my end.It was hard to make out everything you said but that' ok, You answered about all my questions between the call and PM's.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Bill is very lucky to have a friend like you!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

That works both ways in this case, he has much more hands experience than I so I am learning from him also.



Ghidrah said:


> Bill is very lucky to have a friend like you!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Bill came by to continue work on his project, and had a bit of a surprise for me I finally have a shop vice!! I think he got tired of not having one so there you go. The reason it is installed where it is, is because that is the only place it would go without cutting into one of the steel cabinets. I guess I will learn to work around it. The way I see it I can always cut up the cabinet. I am just thankful to finally have a vise. Bill also donated the shelves for wood storage also, just got to figure where to put them.

Dad had this second vise that can be clamped into the woodworking vise to beat on and such. 

Bill put the pattern on the legs, he sure is patient, using the jig saw. It would be nice having a scroll saw about now. Well I need to go do some sanding and finishing on his and my project.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Those are some nice toys Jerry. You have a good friend in Bill


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Please don't take this post as criticism Jerry, just another way to mount the bench vice.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Now where were you yesterday when we needed your advise??? :big_boss: I like that, and will change it some time in the future, that is a good idea and I like it, thanks Harry:sold::sold:


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

:jester: Harry... Is it time to get out the sandblaster, or is the paint holding it all together? <j/k>


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

harrysin said:


> Please don't take this post as criticism Jerry, just another way to mount the bench vice.


Good to see you back Harry. I saw this a while back and I plan on mounting my big vice to a board with a large cleat on it so I can do exactly what I see you posted for Jerry.

I like it because it leaves your bench surface free if you are not using the vice.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Yesterday Bill cut the edge treatment for the top, he used the Freud Diablo table edge bit which cut very cleanly. He used this for the top and bottom configuration. Next we tried to cut a 3/8 quarter round with a HF bit. The results were --shall we say-- less than spectacular. It may be that he took a full cut with it, had he taken two it may have worked better. I finished the two end panals.The first three pics are of the set up for routing. The fourth is the sheet of walnut veneer to be used for the back and shelves. Pics 5&6 are the top edge, didn't come out that entirely well. 

He wants to have this done for Christmas but I'm not real sure. I am doing the finishing because he thinks I'm good at it HA--little does he know!! We basically have three full weeks to get done, but one of those is taken up at church getting ready for the Christmas program. We will sure give it a go.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice work on the veneer! Looks similar to something I've done, but mine was on a much smaller scale


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

With respect that he bought at Peachstate Lumber. Would love to take credit but we can't.It was an $80.00 sheet but he found a couple defects and got it for $45.00.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Today was "get the end assemblies ready to glue up" day. Tomorrow we will glue up the end assemblies then I will be able to get the finish done. 

He used the jig saw and made a bottom trim, this went very well, used the occilating sander to do the final bit of trimming.

Got the wood rack up, now need to start using it.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

That walnut is beautiful Jerry. 

I see you got yourself a lumber rack to on the wall now.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

TRN_Diesel said:


> That walnut is beautiful Jerry.
> 
> I see you got yourself a lumber rack to on the wall now.


My friend Bill got that for me, thanks for using the shop I guess, that and the vise. Shoot just working with him for the experience would be enough.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Yesterday was a busy one, glued up the end panels. (pic 1-3) (Note that the edges of all the verticle and horizonal frameing are already finished. I did that so there would be no difficult corners to try and finish) Later after unclamping them I got busy prepping them for finishing pic 4. In the book "Understanding Wood Finishing" Bob Flexner discusses the differences between a "finisher" and a "builder". I find myself in the "finisher" category. One in not better than the other, just different in how they approach a project.

From there we proceeded to take on the top, pic 5-9. While this went together will dry, when we did the actual glue up it proved to be a real challenge. We will see today how it will turn out. If it doesn't turn out as hoped, I have a couple of things I believe we can do to fix it ranging from filling the small gap to routering a slot for an inlay or even to cutting the trim off and remaking the trim. I shall see what he wants to do.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Busy day is right Jerry your making great progress. I bought the DVD box set from Charles Neil "A-Z Finishing" and it really taught me about finishing. Grant it I still need lots of improvement but you always have to build something with the idea on how you will finish things. 

At times you may like you have pre-finish a piece prior to glue up to make things easier. Like Charles says "If you can not finish you can not build"


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

We got the top sanded, tried using a scraper for the first time, with more practice I will be using them much more I'm sure, 

Got a first coat of finish on the top and one end panel. I am thinking that this is going to be one good Lookin entertainment center when complete. The paper on the end panels is for when sanding, just in case I get overly aggressive or sloppy.

Pic 1. Is one of the end panels getting ready for first coat of Polly.
Pic2-4 First coat on the top, the top has cleaned up real good.
Pic 5. End panels and part of the back. The middle panel has received one coat of poly.

So far the build seems to be going well, I hope we can complete it by Christmas


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Looking good, Jerry! Also, I got a chuckle out of your newspaper placement.. Up front and center: "Yes Virginia.. There really is a Santa Claus" :lol:


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

You liked that? I was wondering if someone might notice!!




BigJimAK said:


> Looking good, Jerry! Also, I got a chuckle out of your newspaper placement.. Up front and center: "Yes Virginia.. There really is a Santa Claus" :lol:


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

It's already looking awesome Jerry. I can't wait to see the end results. It's going to be something special!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

It has been a couple days, so need to catch up some. Saturday was dry assembly fitting and then the glue up for the main assembly. I think I would do things differently than Bill, but being it is his build and not mine, I will continue to take pictures and watch!! 

The first four pictures are of assembling the frame. The shelves will go in the next week or so. There will be two fixed shelves; bottom and middle. At the rear of the bottom shelf will be an area to keep wires out of sight Iwould call it a “chase”. In pic 8 you might notice there is a solid panel across the bottom. When the bottom goes in, a false back will be positioned about 4” in front of the panel you see now. The middle shelf will rest on that partition, now wires can be located in the void space. To access that space and the back of the components there will be an access panel in the upper rear of the unit. 

Trust me this will be clear in later posts.

The last four are of it being on the "finish" table. The finish will be complete inside and out. The top in the foreground now has two coats on it and I would like to apply at least two more for the protection factor. There has been some confusion regarding the finish, hopefully Bill and his wife will get that sorted out before long so I can get back to work on finishing!!

(I think I need to work at keeping my pictures level.)


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

That's coming together nicely,, and is going to be mighty purdy when its finished. What's the finishing debate, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Awesome job going on over there Jerry!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

His preference is a total mat finish like you get with a single application of poly, she prefers a satin to glossy finish and that is what I understood to do and did on the end panels. Now he wants the end panels to be made more of satin to mat look. It's really no big deal, just kind of amusing to me and will be more work, which I don't mind, but will take more time. Bill is a good friend and will always be more than welcome in my shop to build whatever and whenever.



BigJimAK said:


> That's coming together nicely,, and is going to be mighty purdy when its finished. What's the finishing debate, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Sounds like me and the spouse Jerry. We have put off new flooring in the kitchen and upstairs bath for three years because we can't agree. Everytime I wash those floors I remind the spouse how much I HATE them...lol.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

He is bringing her by so we can get this all figured out that will be good.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

xplorx4 said:


> His preference is a total mat finish like you get with a single application of poly, she prefers a satin to glossy finish and that is what I understood to do and did on the end panels. Now he wants the end panels to be made more of satin to mat look. It's really no big deal, just kind of amusing to me and will be more work, which I don't mind, but will take more time. Bill is a good friend and will always be more than welcome in my shop to build whatever and whenever.


Hopefully he'll come to his senses and remember the old addage...

"If mamma ain't happy, ain't *no one* happy"

It's right up there with the old Sardonic law...

"What is hers, is hers. What is yours, is *ours*!" <g>


----------



## Capt Splinter (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm kind of partial to the satin to gloss finish myself. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Will she came by and the finish will be as it is on the end panels. That is until someone changes their mind again!! That is what makes this all fun. 

This Saturday and Sunday our church has its Christmas program, more like a pageant. "It will be out of doors this year and the theme will be "A Visit to Bethlehem". We, Bill and I, are carpenters and today we began preparation for our tent display, we are making stools, tables and period tools---sort of. We plan to adlib some, most folks who show up, and it will a bunch I am sure, weren't there any way so everything will work out. We needed a lathe so we improvised, and it worked great. I will post the finished product tomorrow night.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

It is Sunday, I think, I'll go for Sunday, yesterday got back in the shop and got some things done. Bill began cutting and fitting the inside partitions. The two in the rear on pics 3 and 4 are cableways to hide the mess at the rear that most of us would like to get rid of. The next week should see considerable progress. He would like to get the fab done so I can finish the parts that would be hidden from view


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Spent time yesterday in the shop, Bill came by at about 1:30 till 6:30. He plans to be here today about 12:30 till? He and I are in agreement to get this project done before Christmas. 

Pic 1. We got the top out of the way. Didn't want to damage it with only one last coat to go.

Pic 2&3 preparing shelf and bottom for finish and installation.

Pic 4. This was the result of a visit to Steve’s shop. 
To take out the twist, if not too sever, place the board on a flat surface to find the two high corners. Flip the board over, plane down those two corners, flipping it over occasionally to check, until the board does not rock. Next run the board over your joiner/planer until the bottom is flat (note that the width of your joiner will restrict the width of the wood, if your wood is too wide for the joiner/planer use the method suggested earlier.). After getting it flat, now you can run it through your thickness planer to desired thickness is achieved.

Pic 5-7. Getting closer to the final finish on the cabinet body.

Pic 8. This will be flush-mount cabinet door frames

Bill has chosen to do flush-mount doors. These can be difficult if you do not have good boards or cannot process out good boards for the doors. I will take more and better pics for today.

I apologize for the post not being as detailed as would be desired, this one fingered hunt and pick is a pain in the, whatever!!! After the New Year, I will make it a goal to share what I have learned about making the crooked straight. If anyone has good info on this I would to know more about the subject


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Jerry what can I say?.. WOW... That really is something beautiful!


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes that is coming along real nice Jerry.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

It has been a couple days, we have been busy as you might know Bill is building this, and I have the task of finishing it. The parts covered today were getting the drawer areas finished. The entire sequence pics1-7 is of the day’s results. I really want to get a hand held buffer for the finish after the finish, waxing it. 

The finish is Wipe on Poly, after sanding by hand to 400 grit and then rubbing down with 0000 steel wool. I clean the part being finished with air and a wipe down with a clean soft cloth. I only use mineral spirits if need be. The first coat is light and will reveal any flaws or glue missed which is then fixed or removed. After that it is sanded again and gone over with 0000 steel wool and cleaned. I apply the next few coats of Poly with sanding rub downs between coats. The last coat I let sit for only 4-6 hours (all the rest cure for 18-24 hours) I sand it with 400 grit until there is a coat of white dust. Next I use 0000 steel wool and rub the surface until most of the sanding dust is gone, I next go over it with a clean 0000 steel wool which removes most of the white powder and finish with a clean rag. I hand rub the finish until I’m almost happy with it. Why almost? Because I’m never really happy with the finish. I am looking for the deep rich color of the walnut with a soft sheen; I’m getting close thus the waxing.

Just a note I like to finish the inside same as the outside, I don't know why I just do.


----------



## Wild Horse (Sep 9, 2009)

Beautiful, just beautiful.

""Just a note I like to finish the inside same as the outside, I don't know why I just do.""

It's called pride and professionalism...you got it in spades !


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Jerry to be a good finisher one must possess many traits. Among them are patience and an eye for detail. You my friend have both and hence the reason your so good at finishing.

Project is coming along very nicely.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Looks perfect Jerry. Never expected any less.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

The finish is excellent, Jerry!!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

It is 3:32 AM, and I am waiting for the finish to cure so I can go the next round on the door frames and drawer fronts. It seems I have been up most every night for the past several weeks trying to stay with the fabrication. We are getting down to it now, either today or tomorrow the center goes to his house for Christmas!!! It won't be 100%, there will still be some moldings to be added and a good wax job in a month or two. I will be posting this a couple more times and share my observations in working with a person such as my good friend Bill, it will all be positive believe me.

The following pics are just to show where we are and, please forgive me, are not the detailed "build" shots as I hope one day to present.

Pic 1&2 The second shelf is installed. This shelf is adjustable over about 2" up or down from the center. The drawer fronts are just setting in place and have only the first finish coat on them, they will get 2 more. The drawer fronts are an end match, not perfect as we had to plane down the boards after we re-sawed them.

Pic 3 This is one of the drawer boxes, I have some prefinished birch on hand and that has worked out very well here. The bottoms are the 1/4" walnut veneer.

Pic 4 These are the doors. They may get two vertical pieces each, not sure at this point. The latches will be the push to open type on the doors and drawers.

Pics 5-7 well they speak for themselves, the shop looks like a bomb went off!! Once we get Bill's project out I plan to spend a day getting things back together in preparation for the next four projects in the pipeline and one of these is time critical needing to be done on or before Jan 12, 2010. This is for the church and needs to be ready for a banquet Jan 15th or so

Well I will be posting pics after we get the top on and some of the moldings on.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Jerry that is looking really nice. Get some sleep!


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Very impressive work, vera nice!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

As is the case this time of the year, things do not always go as planned. We were going to put it together in the shop and to take pictures. Well we will all have to wait until I can get the final pics at Bills house. We did get the top on and the molding under the top done by 9:00PM on Wednesday and It got picked up on Thursday morning. I just did the last of the finish on the molding at 6:30 that morning. The last couple days were a little crazy, but the main thing is we got it done--well 98%done there is still one piece of molding to do and that is near the bottom.

I will post a final pic when I get it, but it may be next year! :haha::haha:


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Jerry,
That looks very nice!!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Excellent job, Jerry...


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Well I got over to Bill's today and took several pics to share. I think all of the pics are pretty much self explanatory. Bill will be putting it to work right away. I told him I reserved the right to come back in 1-2 months to put on a coat of wax, he agreed with the terms, and I let him keep it. 

Anouther friend, Steve, is just starting a bedroom project and after seeing this wanted to know if I would concider finishing his project---we'll see!!!

I noticed on pic 2 there are a couple spots that look like something might of happened to the finish, I just noticed them myself and will check with Bill to see if he sees anything. Just in case he does I will fix it!!

The plan is to build one for me in the spring.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Only one word for a job that nicely done.... WOW!

Y'all done a spectacular job on that and the finish really "finishes" it off


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Jerry that is just absolutely beautiful! There is just nothing else to say. You and Bill make a great team!


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Great job on the cabinet Jerry. Could be the reflection of the flash?


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Outstanding Job Jerry. Pass this onto Bill as well. You may have found a worth while wood working partner. This was your first project so I can only imagine what will be in store for the future projects you two decide to tackle together.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Jerry, you and Bill are to be congratulated on one fine looking piece of furniture.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

That is one beautiful piece of furniture You and Bill have produced there Jerry. I do like the style and the finish for this piece. I am envious of your workshop too, all that space looks so inviting to me. Congratulations on such a nice piece.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Thank you all for your words of encourgement, I have passed them on to Bill. We do plan a couple more projects together.


----------

